# Serpent SMM



## Jono90 (26/6/17)

Hi.

Any vendors got the Serpent SMM in stock or stock on the way?


----------



## Andre (26/6/17)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-serpent-smm-25-rta-by-wotofo-suck-my-mod-usa


----------



## Cobrali (26/6/17)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/serpent-smm-rta


----------

